# Max arrow size



## Arcus (Jul 7, 2005)

Looking toward the indoor season and using larger arrows, it appears that, under NAA rules, 25xx arrows are too large. (The rulebook says max is 9.3mm - please correct me if my conversion from mm to inches is in err.)

Does NFAA have a similar restriction? (I don't have the full rulebook, just the online abbreviated version.)

For both organizations, I didn't see any restriction as far as max arrow or point weight - true?


----------



## Radman (Sep 19, 2003)

This question comes up quite often. For FITA (NAA) shooting.
FITA rule book 8.3.1.7.1 The maximum diameter of the shaft will not exceed 9.3mm. The point has a maximum of 9.4mm.
Per the judges bulletin the maximum alumimum arrow is a 2315. Manufacturing tollerances for the 2317 and higher exceed the 9.3mm maximum diameter. If you are using the carbon (fat boys) check them with a micrometer. The judges were given a go/no guage that they use for equipment inspection. If it will not fit in the guage, it dosn't play in a sanctioned tournament.


----------



## Dave T (Mar 24, 2004)

Arcus,

I just looked thorugh my NFAA rule book to check my memory. I can't find anything restricting arrow diameter. I seem to recal hearing about people shooting 24XX and 25XX series aluminum arrows indoors.

Dave


----------



## BowDave (May 18, 2005)

Has that rule changed recently? I definitly remember seeing people shooting 2613s and 2514s back in the late 90s at NAA indoor nationals


----------



## Radman (Sep 19, 2003)

The arrow size rule was effective April 1, 2002


----------



## CHPro (May 21, 2002)

Arcus, Dave T is correct, there are no arrow size restrictions for NFAA compound divisions. If shooting olympic-style recurve I would suggest you refer to the full rules though as this may vary. For example, I believe Vegas does enforce the FITA size restriction for the Championship and Flights Recurve Divisions (compound is unrestricted in Vegas as well).

>>------>


----------



## atyau (Oct 11, 2004)

For Recurve NFAA follows FITA rules, so 2313 is the biggest size you can use...
For compounds the 9.3mm rule applies to NAA, the NFAA has 25XX rule if I remember correctly.


----------



## Arcus (Jul 7, 2005)

atyau - 

I shoot a recurve, so before I buy arrows that are illegal, would you please tell me what section of the NFAA rulebook addresses max arrow size? Also, I believe the NAA restriction is on diameter, not thickness, so the 2315 would be okay, meaning that the 2313 is not the max, agree?


----------



## Radman (Sep 19, 2003)

You are correct by the FITA rule book (the NAA followes the FITA rules) that I quoted earlier. The maximum arrow size for any archer Barebow, Recurve, or Compound is 9.3mm. That is the Easton 2315. The 2313 is not at maximum.


----------



## Jim Pruitte (May 27, 2002)

Arcus said:


> atyau -
> 
> I shoot a recurve, so before I buy arrows that are illegal, would you please tell me what section of the NFAA rulebook addresses max arrow size? Also, I believe the NAA restriction is on diameter, not thickness, so the 2315 would be okay, meaning that the 2313 is not the max, agree?


I believe the restrictions that the NFAA have in place is only for the "Vegas" shoot, because these aren't the same classes that the NFAA list in thier styles of shooting in the NFAA by-laws.

For NFAA Sectional and National Championships, the arrow size rule for recurves does not apply.


----------



## Huntmaster (Jan 30, 2003)

NAA OFFICIAL RULE BOOK said:


> Effective April 1, 2001, the maximum allowable arrow size for all FITA disciplines has been reduced from a maximum outside diameter of 11mm to 9.3mm. This means that any arrows larger than a 23 diameter will no longer be considered legal equipment as per the FITA Constitution and Rules. Please note that the size 2317 arrow shaft does not comply with the new standard since the outside diameter of that shaft is slightly larger than 9.3mm. Careful attention will be given to arrow size during equipment control once this new rule goes into effect. NAA judges will gauge any arrows that are suspected to be larger than the maximum standard.


This is the official word from the NAA on arrow diameter. Found at www.usarchery.org Look under rules and regulations, and then arrow specifications.

In the NFAA, there is no arrow diameter specification, just speed restrictions. I am not sure about Vegas, as it isn't part of "normal" NFAA competition. They may have their own restrictions. Just to play it safe, and since the NAA is the prime orginization for olympic style recurve shooting, I'd go with what's above. You'll probably find yourself wanting to shoot it eventually. If you don't forsee that, then fatten up if you like. :wink:


----------



## atyau (Oct 11, 2004)

Yes, the 9.3mm rule only applies to vegas, I am sorry I assumed that was what you were planning on using them for as the loss of speed IMO far outweighs the "linecutting" ability in the field.
I was told by a an NAA Judge at this past Indoor Nationals that the 2315's would not fit throught the "guage" and he demonstrated this to me. I am not sure why, but they don't...


----------



## Jim Pruitte (May 27, 2002)

2315s do indeed fit through the gauge the judges carry. The judge may have meant the "2317s" don't fit and showed that to you.


----------



## Jane (Nov 3, 2004)

atyau said:


> Yes, the 9.3mm rule only applies to vegas, I am sorry I assumed that was what you were planning on using them for as the loss of speed IMO far outweighs the "linecutting" ability in the field.
> I was told by a an NAA Judge at this past Indoor Nationals that the 2315's would not fit throught the "guage" and he demonstrated this to me. I am not sure why, but they don't...


I have recently been told that some gauges used by judges for this purpose are not accurate, so this may be why a 2315 did not fit the slot. Of course, if the point is larger than the shaft, this can't be measured using a hole in the metal.

Jane


----------



## Arcus (Jul 7, 2005)

atyau said:


> Yes, the 9.3mm rule only applies to vegas, I am sorry I assumed that was what you were planning on using them for as the loss of speed IMO far outweighs the "linecutting" ability in the field.
> I was told by a an NAA Judge at this past Indoor Nationals that the 2315's would not fit throught the "guage" and he demonstrated this to me. I am not sure why, but they don't...


To further clarify why I'm asking: I shoot barebow recurve and I'll be experimenting with various heavy arrows and points in order to bring my point of aim close to, or on, the bull (Dave T understands) at 20 yards. If I eventually end up venturing onto the tournament scene, I don't want to show up and be told that my arrows are illegal.

Thanks for all of the responses. Jane's comment might influence me to go no larger than a 2313.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Hmm, I figured you must be a barebow shooter. For OR shooters, this is realy a moot point, since nobody can reasonably tune their arrows through a clicker using anything bigger than a 2315 anyway. (Okay, sure, there are some exceptions, but those folks wouldn't place well if they tried...).

Mark Williams and I use probably the stiffest arrows in the US for the OR, and ours are either 2312 or 2315's indoors (if we use aluminum). I think Butch and Vic use 2312's too. Anything heavier would have to extend well beyond the riser. Okay, I guess I could use a Cavalier Extended clicker and shoot 2317's, but come now...

Anyway, like I said, for the OR, it really isn't a concern.

Now, for barebow I can see how someone would conceiveably try to use a 25xx with a 250 grain point to get their "point on" distance to 20 yds. In leagues last year, I shot barebow with 2315's and 225 grain points. 

My advice Arcus would be to stay within the 9.3 mm rule and spend more time looking for a well tuned combination than fat arrows. One option that I have seen some top barebow (NFAA traditional class) shooters use were 9.3mm carbons and real heavy points. I believe that's what Mark Applegate was using in Louisville last year (2004). Don't recall what he used this year.

Just remember...the center of the target never changes in size  

John.


----------



## Radman (Sep 19, 2003)

If you are looking for heavy to get point of aim for barebow, look at the hunting charts. I am going to guess that you are close to 40 pounds with your bow. I would look at something like a 2216 with the screw in 145 grain points. That will give you a total point weight close to 200 grains. And it should be a tunable arrow.


----------



## CHPro (May 21, 2002)

Just to reiterate a couple of the posts: A 2315 IS legal in FITA (NAA) sanctioned events. FITA rules specifically state a 23-size shaft, except the 2317, is a legal shaft. Just need to be careful that your points also fit the FITA ruling as well as I've seen some points that are intentionally designed larger than the shaft (makes pulling arrows out of foam deers easier, or makes a bigger hole in the target which in turn makes it more difficult to call close arrows out on foam deers, lol ).

Just an fyi, I do not believe Easton manufactures a 2313 size aluminum arrow shaft, unless its not shown on any of the charts I have? Chart I have show a 2312 and a 2314, but no 2313. All 3 of the legal 23xx sizes seem to be popular for FITA competition, particularly the 2312 and 2315 in the compound divisions of competition.........for whatever that's worth .

I do know that Vegas recurve divisions follow FITA/NAA equipment rules. I think Pittsburgh does as well - but that one I'm not certain of.

Vegas and NFAA compound divisions DO NOT have a 25xx arrow size restriction. For NFAA and Vegas the compound division arrow size is unrestricted.

As Jim P. noted, I believe sanctioned NFAA tournaments do not have an arrow size restriction in place for any divisions of competition - including the freestyle recurve/longbow division.

Oh yeah, no restrictions on point weight in any of the above organizations that I am aware of.

Hope any of this helps.......

>>------->


----------



## Arcus (Jul 7, 2005)

This is great. I ask about max arrow size and I get the added bonus of suggestions about what I should be using. I'm not being sarcastic, I really do appreciate the advice since I'm new to this indoor barebow recurve arena.

Okay, so I'll hijack my own thread and solicit some more advice. My limbs are 38#. My riser is a GM, so I assume my weight adjustment range is about 36-40#. I think I want to go with the lower weight for two reasons: 1) With the adjustment screw backed all the way out (versus halfway), there's less chance of it moving during shooting 2) I'm looking for a bow/arrow setup slow enough to get my POA on the bull.

I'm probably asking for too much, but it would be nice if some distributor sold a "tuning pack" of a half dozen arrows of various sizes. Otherwise, it can get to be a pretty expensive experiment. Say, once I do find the right arrow and point weight, is there an advantage to going from the screw-in point/insert to a one-piece point of the same weight?


----------



## VanillaGorilla (Jul 22, 2005)

What's your draw length?


----------



## Arcus (Jul 7, 2005)

28"


----------



## hkim823 (Oct 6, 2004)

limbwalker said:


> Hmm, I figured you must be a barebow shooter. For OR shooters, this is realy a moot point, since nobody can reasonably tune their arrows through a clicker using anything bigger than a 2315 anyway. (Okay, sure, there are some exceptions, but those folks wouldn't place well if they tried...).
> 
> Mark Williams and I use probably the stiffest arrows in the US for the OR, and ours are either 2312 or 2315's indoors (if we use aluminum). I think Butch and Vic use 2312's too. Anything heavier would have to extend well beyond the riser. Okay, I guess I could use a Cavalier Extended clicker and shoot 2317's, but come now...


Well if you consider using stock arrow points, sure. What if someone were to cut the arrow to their clicker length (27" in my case) and shoot 300+ grain points? Even 400 grains. PDP points allow for such a setup. And for 20 yards, having such a crazy FOC shouldn't really matter.


----------

